# Be sun safe



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is to recognize signs of melanoma. Skin cancer also includes squamous and basal cell carcinomas, which are way more common than melanoma. These can look like red flaky areas, have firm nodules (pearly-shine) and look like wounds/ulcers that don't heal like normal wounds would (over 10-14 days).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Use clear zinc, fewer carcinogens, more skin friendly


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great and timely post since I just returned from a dem appt 10 mins ago where he had to cut out another sample that is surely basal cell. I went through a pretty serious surgery a year ago where they removed most of my ear lobe and did reconstructive surgery to repair it. Dug deep more than once to get clear margins and that has healed well. When I noticed this I knew what is ahead.
Can't say enough about staying out of the sun as much as possible, wear sunscreen every day (mine is next to the toothpaste so I don't forget to put it on) , and wear a hat/covering when possible.
Too late for me but maybe it can help you 

FYI- Men, get a yearly PSA test too. You don't want to ask me how I know....

"You're not guaranteed tomorrow so ride your bike and walk your pooch today"


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Be aware that CFL light bulb exposure causes skin cancer as well.









Malignant melanoma and exposure to fluorescent lighting at work - PubMed


In a study of 274 women with malignant melanoma, aged 18--54 years, and 549 matched controls in New South Wales, Australia, reported exposure to fluorescent light at work was associated with a doubling of melanoma risk (relative risk [RR] = 2.1; 95% confidence limits 1.32--3.32). The risk grew...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Given the amount of time the average person spends inside under fluorescent lights versus outside in the sun makes one think.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

UV levels are where it's at.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Sadly, my wife now has a large scar (2") on her face from the removal of a basal cell two weeks ago. The smaller punches from the others on her shoulder and back aren't as noticeable, but now I am much more aware than I was 40 years ago.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This is anecdotal.

I'm a very fairhaired red-head - or was when I had hair and before what was left turned white.

I spent a large chunk of my childhood in equatorial Africa. We didn't have sunscreen and spent our days wearing short shorts and short sleeved shirts, no hats. Back then we were encouraged to get burnt to try to get a tan, so I would spent half my time with huge slabs of skin peeling off me.

Followed that a few years later by 34 years in Far North Queensland, about third in desert type country in places where the highest temperatures in Australia gave been recorded, the rest on the coast of the Great Barrier Reef. Again short shorts and short sleeved shirts, no hats. There were no effective suncreens for my skin.

I got very good at using whatever shade was available.

What I noticed as a kid in Africa was that I didn't seem to get so badly sunburned if I did not use soap (except for my hands), and simply washed with water. It takes a little longer but you still get clean.

No skin cancers, although my skin has very obviously taken a beating.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Velobike said:


> This is anecdotal.
> 
> I'm a very fairhaired red-head - or was when I had hair and before what was left turned white.
> 
> ...


That's a really interesting observation actually. I'm confident mammals make some equivalence of gadusol.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

A "base tan" is generally agreed to be equivalent to SPF 3 or 4. Really not that effective- yeah, finding shade is a lot more effective.

I use sun sleeves and sun legs when out riding. Given how the tops of the legs slip, I'd like to find UPF30+ tights that don't get too hot.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Just got my basal removed from around my left collarbone. Now I have a 2+ inch Frankenstein scar 😜. Oh the joy of being a melanin deficient pasty white guy 🤗


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This stuff is really pretty fascinating. I guess T-A bonds absorb light energy at the UVb frequency and excite the electrons enough to separate the bonds and then they form a bad thing - that's technical jargon ( Or something!! ). One of the repair mechanisms is pretty incredible and it's particularly amazing that we owe that mechanism to our bacterial great-great-great.....great grand sires in the bacterial world:


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes stay out of the Sun and use lots of sunscreen 
































The Surprising Cause of Skin Cancer (And No, It's Not Too Much Sun!)


Melanoma is one of the most common cancers to affect Americans. The Skin Cancer Foundation reports that “Over the past




dailyhealthpost.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG! in Canada? I hope B.C.makes it to Wednesday


----------

